# AB5 and Multiple Rideshare/Delivery Tax Forms???



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi,
Question??
So, If I'm a Rideshare/Delivery driver, I'm going to file with IRS and my state of California the following forms: 1-1040, 1-1040c, 1-1040a
Multiple forms: 1099-k's 1099misc.'s
I counted 7 Rideshare/Delivery Services, I know there's more. Too many gigs, too many forms.
Wonder how that will pan out.
Tax preparers must be on Cloud 9 right about now.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> Hi,
> Question??
> So, If I'm a Rideshare/Delivery driver, I'm going to file with IRS and my state of California the following forms: 1-1040, 1-1040c, 1-1040a
> Multiple forms: 1099-k's 1099misc.'s
> ...


You only get a 1099*k* if that app pays you more than 20k. If you think your going to get 1099k from 7 apps you would be making a minimum of 140k. Not happening!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seamus said:


> You only get a 1099*k* if that app pays you more than 20k. If you think your going to get 1099k from 7 apps you would be making a minimum of 140k. Not happening!


I'm pretty sure you get a 1099 if your income passes $600 from that source in a given year.

But I'm not a tax advisor.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mista T said:


> I'm pretty sure you get a 1099 if your income passes $600 from that source in a given year.
> 
> But I'm not a tax advisor.


No, for the purposes of taxes these app companies consider themselves "payment processors" only. Therefore the fall under the rules of that classification.

You get:
1099*k * if your income from driving pax was 20k or greater.
1099misc. If you receive more than $600 in non pax income such as bonuses, etc..

They are separate so you could get 1 of the two, both or neither. If you fall under the threshold you just receive an income summary.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

You forgot Uber's new 1099fu form!


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> You only get a 1099*k* if that app pays you more than 20k. If you think your going to get 1099k from 7 apps you would be making a minimum of 140k. Not happening!


I got the 1099k for tax year 2016 for $11,000 Uber
and 1099k Lyft and 1099misc. for both



Seamus said:


> No, for the purposes of taxes these app companies consider themselves "payment processors" only. Therefore the fall under the rules of that classification.
> 
> You get:
> 1099*k * if your income from driving pax was 20k or greater.
> ...


I have 1099ks and 1099misc. for 2016, 2017, 2018
All 3 years with Lyft under $10,000


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> I'm pretty sure you get a 1099 if your income passes $600 from that source in a given year.
> 
> But I'm not a tax advisor.


 I was at about $8,000 and got an email. No 1099. I emailed the email to my tax person and she was fine with it.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I was at about $8,000 and got an email. No 1099. I emailed the email to my tax person and she was fine with it.


Thanks, Caifornia must be different. 
Highly taxed in Ca. 
Just about everyone I drive complains about it.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> I got the 1099k for tax year 2016 for $11,000 Uber
> and 1099k Lyft and 1099misc. for both
> 
> 
> ...


Not possible. Post a screen shot. What you received was a summary. Please post a screen shot so people aren't mislead


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I was at about $8,000 and got an email. No 1099. I emailed the email to my tax person and she was fine with it.


So did she report the $8000 on your return?


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

UberTaxPro said:


> So did she report the $8000 on your return?


Yes. She added it in with my other income from last year.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Not possible. Post a screen shot. What you received was a summary. Please post a screen shot so people aren't mislead


Okay, 
It's a lot of paper, sorry!



Uarefree said:


> Okay,
> It's a lot of paper, sorry!


It says I can only attach 6 files.
There's 8 more, if you want?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uarefree said:


> Okay,
> It's a lot of paper, sorry!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting those screenshots. What they did prior to 2017 I have no direct knowledge of as I started in 2017. For 2017 and 2018 the threshold they used for a 1099k was 20k "gross" which is accurately reflected in your screenshots as your post listed an "income summary" and not a 1099k for those years.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Uarefree said:


> Hi,
> Question??
> So, If I'm a Rideshare/Delivery driver, I'm going to file with IRS and my state of California the following forms: 1-1040, 1-1040c, 1-1040a
> Multiple forms: 1099-k's 1099misc.'s
> ...


I'm not a tax professional, but I think what will happen is that you (or your tax preparer) will list the total income from all your self employment on Schedule C. The mileage total for all SE sources, along with any other expenses, will then be subtracted to give you your net profit. If you use a software program like TurboTax, it will walk you through it. I have had multiple 1099's from my driving business, as at times I have worked for several separate clients.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

as an independent contractor you should have a business name on your business license. I used my name on mine. Then all 1099 income falls under my one "driving" business. Its all added up as one income and the expenses are also for my business, not per job (uber, lyft, DD, etc,) it doesnt complicate anything other than adding numbers together.

Its no different than having several jobs with multiple W2 forms.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Don’t forget to report your cash tips either.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Not possible. Post a screen shot. What you received was a summary. Please post a screen shot so people aren't mislead


They don't HAVE to send a 1099. Doesn't mean they can't.



Uarefree said:


> Okay,
> It's a lot of paper, sorry!
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe you're posting this on a public forum...

$125 in instant pay charges? Do you cash out 5 times a day? Geez. Broke ant? You can't wait a day or two? That broke?


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They don't HAVE to send a 1099. Doesn't mean they can't.
> 
> 
> I can't believe you're posting this on a public forum...
> ...


Yup,
Sometimes, I'm that broke. 
Sometimes, some of us admit to it, and we just keep going and going.


----------

